

IPv6 support for 4chan - jgrahamc
http://blog.4chan.org/post/87993160342/ipv6-support-for-4chan

======
rmoriz
Interesting. I asked moot some years ago about that, hopefully he's okay with
sharing his reply here:
[http://i.imgur.com/JXoyUdA.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/JXoyUdA.jpg)

------
ryanburk
as called out in the cloudflare blog post from the other post[1], implementing
the spam / abuse / fraud detection piece to be as effective in an IPv6 world
is a huge challenge. IPv6 opens up so many different attacks that can be used
based on the increased address space, you have to give 4chan kudos.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7858536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7858536)

~~~
ad_hominem
> _and yes, I can 't believe I said that last part_

Why? It seems like everyone who has never used 4chan conflates it with /b/ or
something. The rest of the boards have pretty good discussions actually.

~~~
ryanburk
very fair, appreciate the feedback. editing my comment.

------
danyork
-Anyone else having issues reaching the site? I'm getting an SSL connection error to blog.4chan.org.-

Never mind... I'm in now.

~~~
spindritf
Yes, they have an HTTPS Everywhere rule which forces SSL on blog.4chan.org
that doesn't actually support it.

~~~
blablablaat
Already fixed in dev branch: [https://gitweb.torproject.org/https-
everywhere.git/commitdif...](https://gitweb.torproject.org/https-
everywhere.git/commitdiff/58e138d7dce3df244ade2cd92fb199557c1e4b49)

------
rdl
I wonder if anyone appreciates the irony of IPv6 Day and D-Day being both on
the same day -- both difficult struggles for a critical objective. Of course
one is a matter of life and death, and the other just continued freedom.

~~~
ryanburk
I think comparing something like IPv6 adoption and D-Day really is beyond
apples and oranges. IPv6 is important, make no mistake. but compared to what
the world went through on D-Day?

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Not to mention he's exaggerating just how much of a solution IPv6 is. It
solves the problem of address exhaustion, no doubt, and that's really about
it. From a security aspect, it's just as bad, if not even worse with
unauthenticated NDP, ICMPv6 router solicitations and so on. Try playing around
with the THC-IPv6 toolkit some day.

